# yellow river flats



## river_roach

we went last week down on the yellow river. fishing was good. i guess if you buy in to the pioneers BS it was the spring bite. i call it applying hooks to the water. Thanks for practicing CPR Cat douche and the rest of your pioneer brothers.


----------



## markw4321

That's some big kitty kats right there. 

Here is a pioneer song ~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amDo-KqUjpA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Collard

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Wow. I gotta get me some of' dat


----------



## JoeyWelch

AND RIVER ROACH SMOKES EM AGAIN!!!!!!

Awesome fish.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Nice cat's !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## drifterfisher

Fine table fare right there...


----------



## markw4321

Hey. The first fish at the top of the photo has a leaf on it.


----------



## jcoss15

Nice fish, another classy report...


----------



## river_roach

the leaf.....the leaf...........not the leaf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slot Pursuit

Nice


----------



## skiff89_jr

*River Roach Strikes Again*

I really don't know who to feel sorrier for?
1) River Roach because he thinks he has PFF members fooled? or
2) The people who actually believe the bull crap that he posts on here.

Come on folks. He has made it quite obvious what his method of fishing is. Last summer he said that this winter when we aren't catching fish that he would still be slaughtering and eradicating the "oh so dangerous flathead." Did he do this? Absolutely not!

The only report you posted of flatheads being caught this year was when the warm streak of weather came through around the middle of January. (hint hint warmer temps) 

Now the report that you post up the water temps have warmed and it has 5 fish easily over 20lbs and most over 30lbs. Doesn't that look kinda like a "selective harvest" to aww the eyes of people who have never caught flatheads. Dur ta dur! 

So say you were running bush hooks- 
If you were using large baits (dead or alive) then you would have at least a big blue or big channel in mix and a few small flats. I've had flatheads that weren't over 5lbs swallow a bream the size of my hand. It actually happens quite often because they are predators. YOU WOULDN'T JUST TROPHY SIZE FLATHEADS!

So say you were using rod and reel-
Oh wait you don't know how.

So say you were shocking them-
All elements of your posts lead to this because an electrofishing device only works in warm water temps.

I could care less what you call me or what you have to say being a "pioneer" or whatever. It's actually quite sad what this has come to. You can deny it all you want, but my OPINION will not change. Maybe when you make a video of this "assault on florida flatheads" then I'll think about believing your bull crap.

Oh but wait, every since you stopped making your ALABAMA TREE SHAKAS videos you have been hauling in 5x more fish and trophy flatheads. So again I say, all elements of your posts lead to electrofishing, aka shocking!


----------



## bowfisher91

I'm most concerned about his fascination with feminine hygiene products.


----------



## markw4321

Well Dang!


----------



## CatCrusher

skiff89_jr said:


> I really don't know who to feel sorrier for?
> 1) River Roach because he thinks he has PFF members fooled? or
> 2) The people who actually believe the bull crap that he posts on here.
> 
> Come on folks. He has made it quite obvious what his method of fishing is. Last summer he said that this winter when we aren't catching fish that he would still be slaughtering and eradicating the "oh so dangerous flathead." Did he do this? Absolutely not!
> 
> The only report you posted of flatheads being caught this year was when the warm streak of weather came through around the middle of January. (hint hint warmer temps)
> 
> Now the report that you post up the water temps have warmed and it has 5 fish easily over 20lbs and most over 30lbs. Doesn't that look kinda like a "selective harvest" to aww the eyes of people who have never caught flatheads. Dur ta dur!
> 
> So say you were running bush hooks-
> If you were using large baits (dead or alive) then you would have at least a big blue or big channel in mix and a few small flats. I've had flatheads that weren't over 5lbs swallow a bream the size of my hand. It actually happens quite often because they are predators. YOU WOULDN'T JUST TROPHY SIZE FLATHEADS!
> 
> So say you were using rod and reel-
> Oh wait you don't know how.
> 
> So say you were shocking them-
> All elements of your posts lead to this because an electrofishing device only works in warm water temps.
> 
> I could care less what you call me or what you have to say being a "pioneer" or whatever. It's actually quite sad what this has come to. You can deny it all you want, but my OPINION will not change. Maybe when you make a video of this "assault on florida flatheads" then I'll think about believing your bull crap.
> 
> Oh but wait, every since you stopped making your ALABAMA TREE SHAKAS videos you have been hauling in 5x more fish and trophy flatheads. So again I say, all elements of your posts lead to electrofishing, aka shocking!


If you know what temp it takes to shock you must either have done it yourself or have googled it. Must not have google it, because I did and it says water temp must be above 70 degrees . I personally have been catching them all winter but am not posting it for all the shit on here.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Actually I do know quite a bit about shocking, but have never done it or care to do it. I did a controversial speech in one of my college classes on shocking catfish. It was mainly targeted as to why FWC and The Alabama Fresh Water Division shocked them as a plan to "eradicate" them. 

And if you recall his last post from mid january, I did nothing but congratulate river roach on his catch, but his response to it was that he couldn't wait to hear the pioneers response as to how he caught them. 

River Roach also said, "The next few weekends we are going into full flathead slaying mode. I think we will go to the Yellow and Escambia next. Stay tuned.............."

Well I stayed tuned and never seen a report :whistling: Maybe it was because it got cold again??????

Don't know, Don't care! I'm still not a believer..... :thumbsup:


----------



## CatCrusher

skiff89_jr said:


> Actually I do know quite a bit about shocking, but have never done it or care to do it. I did a controversial speech in one of my college classes on shocking catfish. It was mainly targeted as to why FWC and The Alabama Fresh Water Division shocked them as a plan to "eradicate" them.
> 
> And if you recall his last post from mid january, I did nothing but congratulate river roach on his catch, but his response to it was that he couldn't wait to hear the pioneers response as to how he caught them.
> 
> River Roach also said, "The next few weekends we are going into full flathead slaying mode. I think we will go to the Yellow and Escambia next. Stay tuned.............."
> 
> Well I stayed tuned and never seen a report :whistling: Maybe it was because it got cold again??????
> 
> Don't know, Don't care! I'm still not a believer..... :thumbsup:


You don't really think a week warm streak in January is gonna warm water up that quick do you?


----------



## skiff89_jr

sbarrow said:


> You don't really think a week warm streak in January is gonna warm water up that quick do you?


On January 11th I caught the fish below on the CHOCTAWHATCHEE RIVER and the water temp was 60 degrees. 

Went back on January 12th to pick up my bush hooks and the water temp was 63 degrees. 

So River Roaches report was posted on January 21st (monday), but he said he caught them that weekend which would have made it January 19th roughly. 

That leaves no doubt in my mind that the water temps had easily reached 70+ degrees being that they were climbing fast on the choctawhatchee which is a larger body of water, meaning that it would take longer for the water temps to rise on the choctawhatchee than the perdido river.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Here's what a video looks like too.


----------



## jakec

nice mess of fish roach!!


----------



## CatCrusher

Here's what I think. Roach tried to stir the pot and it worked! Time for all to grow up and quit worrying about how somebody caught a damn fish. Unless somebody ask me for a blue or channel you want see me
With a picture of one. Its not selective harvest its selective picture taking. LOL Time to grow up and quit acting like a high school kid.


----------



## jcoss15

sbarrow said:


> Here's what I think. Roach tried to stir the pot and it worked! Time for all to grow up and quit worrying about how somebody caught a damn fish. Unless somebody ask me for a blue or channel you want see me
> With a picture of one. Its not selective harvest its selective picture taking. LOL Time to grow up and quit acting like a high school kid.


Well said sbarrow, now tell roach that and there shouldn't anymore problems... One doesn't have to read many of his threads to see where the juvenile comments begin...


----------



## Cracker

sbarrow said:


> I personally have been catching them all winter but am not posting it for all the shit on here.


 Dont let them stop you from posting sbarrow... Nice catch roach!!


----------



## skiff89_jr

Ha, I knew the kid card was coming. Sorry that it took a 19 year old to point out the leaf on same fish that was supposedly two different state records, and sorry that it took a 19 year old to point out that all of roaches reports look like a trip to the river with the "can."

Roach has been stirring the pot and lying from day 1 for whatever reason. I even privately apologized to him, so that we could move and continue to post fish on here yet he still thinks it's cute to throw out insults here and there. Real classy Roach.

So there ya go, "the kid" apologized to the grown man and he continued to ridicule my posts...


----------



## CatCrusher

jcoss15 said:


> Well said sbarrow, now tell roach that and there shouldn't anymore problems... One doesn't have to read many of his threads to see where the juvenile comments begin...


I'm not telling roach anything. I'm not his keeper or anybody else's on here. My concern until the end if the month is turkey hunting then I'll play with this fishing crap.


----------



## river_roach

Going this weekend I'm gonna use baby flatheads for flathead bait. Just a little side note, if your depth finder temp says 63 that is just the surface temp. The only thing skiff sent me in private was he told me he was homosexual and found me attractive. I told him I like the ladies. I'm not judging him on that. To each his own


----------



## jcoss15

sbarrow said:


> I'm not telling roach anything. I'm not his keeper or anybody else's on here. My concern until the end if the month is turkey hunting then I'll play with this fishing crap.


Didn't say you were, just making a comment not really meant to be taken literally....We know roach is a great fisherman, just ask him. I was just saying much of the bs and arguments on these threads are started by one obvious member who just wants to stir the pot and try and get the most comments on his threads. But whatever it's fun to me....


----------



## jcoss15

river_roach said:


> Going this weekend I'm gonna use baby flatheads for flathead bait. Just a little side note, if your depth finder temp says 63 that is just the surface temp. The only thing skiff sent me in private was he told me he was homosexual and found me attractive. I told him I like the ladies. I'm not judging him on that. To each his own


I'll give you that one roach it was funny, immature but funny....


----------



## JoeyWelch

river_roach said:


> Going this weekend I'm gonna use baby flatheads for flathead bait. Just a little side note, if your depth finder temp says 63 that is just the surface temp. The only thing skiff sent me in private was he told me he was homosexual and found me attractive. I told him I like the ladies. I'm not judging him on that. To each his own


Roach your not gonna believe this but I had a pioneer send me one of those Homosexual PM's several month's back. 

AND I DON'T EVEN CATFISH!!!

Scarry Stuff right there!


----------



## CatCrusher

jlw1972 said:


> Roach your not gonna believe this but I had a pioneer send me one of those Homosexual PM's several month's back.
> 
> AND I DON'T EVEN CATFISH!!!
> 
> Scarry Stuff right there!


Just fell out of my damn chair!!!!!!!!


----------



## river_roach

When I was 19 I didn't consider myself a kid. Then again I wasn't raised with a sugar tit in my mouth.


----------



## river_roach

Skiff what's the temp on the escambia right now


----------



## markw4321

I shocked the pff, but I did not shock them flatheads.
I shocked the pff, but I did not shock them flatheads.

All around in my home town 
They're trying to track me down. 
The FWC say they want to bring me in guilty 
For the shocking of some flatheads.
For the life of a few flatheads.
But I say: 

I shocked the pff, but I swear it was in self-defense. 
I shocked the pff, and they say it is a capital offense. 

The pioneers they always hated me; 
For what I don't know. 
Every time I post a report.
They said, kill it before it grows. 
They said, kill it before it grows. 
I say: 

I shocked the pff, but I swear it was in self defense. 
I shocked the pff, but I swear it was in self defense. 

Freedom came my way one day 
And I started out of town. 
All of a sudden I see pioneers, 
Aiming to call me out.
So I called, I called them out.
I say: 

I shot the pff, but I did not shock them flatheads.
I shocked the pff, but I did not shock them flatheads.

Reflexes got the better of me 
And what is to be must be. 
Every day the bucket goes to the well, 
But one day the bottom will drop out, 
Yes, one day the bottom will drop out. 
But I say: 

I shocked the pff, but I did not shock them flatheads, oh no. 
I shocked the pff, but I did not shock them flatheads, 

http://youtu.be/10qLYy6hiFQ


----------



## Cracker

Somebody's in the bottle this evening........


----------



## markw4321

Come on now that's just a little bit of fun. If roach don't like it it i will take it down its his thread...


----------



## skiff89_jr

Ha, imagine that! Roach is lying to the congregation on PFF. Would you and jwl1972 keep ya'lls backwood fantasies to yourselves. It's quite disgusting!


----------



## skiff89_jr

river_roach said:


> When I was 19 I didn't consider myself a kid. Then again I wasn't raised with a sugar tit in my mouth.


Are you really that illiterate? When I acknowledged myself as "the kid" after I was called a "high school kid" by sbarrow it was completely in a sarcastic tone... and congrats on not being raised with a sugar tit in your mouth. You turned out to be a fine young man :thumbsup:


----------



## river_roach

The song is awesome


----------



## DAWGONIT

Nice haul on those cats!
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## river_roach

Someone got the moderators after me now. I'm fishing this weekend. I will have to get someone to proofread my post before I post it Sunday or Monday.


----------



## CatCrusher

river_roach said:


> Someone got the moderators after me now. I'm fishing this weekend. I will have to get someone to proofread my post before I post it Sunday or Monday.


Let this serve as a lesson to you. PUNK


----------



## river_roach

Sbarrow you got me PIMP DOWN PIMP DOWN


----------



## markw4321

Pimp in distress! Pimp in distress!


----------



## deeptracks

nuttin to it...so they say.
http://www.catfishstunner.com/


----------



## river_roach

*Oh my*

Are these illegal if not Florida flathead catfish eradication might be for real for real. Is this a joke or what?


----------



## river_roach

Who wants to go in and buy one on halves and try it catdouche bowfag jcock skiffweenie


----------



## river_roach

The way it looks deeptracks may have endangered some Florida flatheads. After some reading this sh*t may be legit. No more throwing the castanet for bait yay


----------



## markw4321

I'll go in on with ya. I don't get to the river much...


----------



## CatCrusher

Remember your PTSD Roach. It looks to be flaring up to me. Just saying!!


----------

